# Könnt ihr das Lesen?



## Scwie (20 Mai 2006)

Faszinierend, aber das funktioniert tatsächlich

Afugrnud enier Stidue an der elingshcen Cmabrdige Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bösdinn sien, und man knan es torztem onhe Porbelme lseen.
Das ghet dseahlb, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jdeen Bchustbaen liset sodnern das Wrot als Gnaezs.


Wzou aslo ncoh Rehctshcrieberfromen??

Daran sieht man, dass der Mensch doch intelligenter ist als die Maschine. Ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm könnte damit nichts anfangen.


----------



## Muli (21 Mai 2006)

Das finde ich ja geniall! War selbst voll überrascht, als ich einfach flüssig drauf losgelesen habe! Vielen Dank für diese Anti-Rechtschreibreform-Propaganda!


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Was unser Gehirn so alles fertig bringt, ist schon erstaunlich!


----------



## bosshoss-bhc3-502 (4 Aug. 2006)

Kssrae Shcae fnid ich swoas...


----------



## codecrack (4 Aug. 2006)

Jo, dass ist bekannt wobei ich mich meine zu erinnern das das 0,0 funktioniert wenn einem das Wort unbekannt ist.


----------



## Alras (4 Aug. 2006)

total faszinierend!
hab ich letztens auch per Mail bekommen. voll hart, was unser Gehirn alles leisten kann ^^


----------



## mo1909 (7 Aug. 2006)

ja so ist das ne was es allet so gibt


----------



## chrissi (7 Aug. 2006)

Ttoal Geainl!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kosmik (9 Aug. 2006)

Echt cool. Was man immer für neue interessante Dinge erfährt.


----------



## philazn (10 Aug. 2006)

hehe war ehct ücebashrt.


----------



## Merten (12 Aug. 2006)

das ist schon sehr geil


----------



## saw (12 Aug. 2006)

jo sehcnit itersasnent zu sien.

ceebblraod 4 lfie ^^


----------



## Galla (13 Aug. 2006)

hehe, is ja genial ... schade das das früher in der schule nicht gezogen hat


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

das is ja geil^^
voll die rechtschreibrevolution


----------



## ibhas (18 Dez. 2006)

das ist krass. hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Jan. 2007)

Das ist cool :thumbup: 
Ne, wusste das auch so ungefähr, aber nicht, dass man das so durcheinander mischen kann.

Wobei, dass ich, bzw. wir das so wirklich flüssig runterleieren können, liegt vielleicht auch am Internet, da besonders in Foren viele Buchstabendreher drin sind  

mfg


----------



## icks-Tina (7 Aug. 2007)

versuch DAS mal zu lesen .. FEHLERFREI.....:3dconfused: 

"Die zwei Cousinen" 

Guten Abend, meine Damen und Herren! Heute sehen Sie die achte Folge unseres sechzehnteiligen englischen Fernsehkrimis "Die zwei Cousinen". Zunächst eine kurze Übersicht über den Handlungsablauf der bisher gesendeten sieben Folgen. Auf dem Landsitz North Cothelstone Hall von Lord und Lady Hesketh-Fortescue befinden sich außer dem jüngsten Sohn Meredith auch die Cousinen Priscilla und Gwyneth Molesworth aus den benachbarten Ortschaften Nether Addlethorpe und Middle Fritham, ferner ein Onkel von Lady Hesketh-Fortescue, der neunundsiebzigjährige Jasper Fetherston, dessen Besitz Thrumpton Castle zur Zeit an Lord Molesworth-Houghton, einen Vetter von Priscilla und Gwyneth Molesworth, vermietet ist. Gwyneth Molesworth hatte für Lord Hesketh-Fortescue in Nether Addlethorpe einen Schlips besorgt, ihn aber bei Lord Molesworth-Houghton liegengelassen. Lady Hesketh-Fortescue verdächtigt ihren Gatten, das letzte Wochenende mit Priscilla Molesworth in Middle Fritham verbracht zu haben. 
Gleichzeitig findet Meredith Hesketh-Fortescue auf einer Kutschfahrt mit Jasper Fetherston von Middle Fritham nach North Cothelstone Hall in Thrumpton Castle den Schlips aus Nether Addlethorpe. Nach einer dramatischen Auseinandersetzung zwischen Lady Hesketh-Fortescue und Priscilla Molesworth in North Cothelstone Hall eilt Gwyneth Molesworth nach dem zwei Meilen entfernten South Thoresby, um ihre Tanten Amelie Hollingworth und Lucinda Satterthwaite aufzusuchen. Diese sind jedoch nach North Thurston zu ihrem Schwager Thomas Thatcham gefahren, der als Gärtner in Thrumpton Castle bei Lord Molesworth-Houghton arbeitet. Gwyneth Molesworth fährt nach North Cothelstone Hall zurück, aber nicht über Middle Addlethorpe, sondern über North Thurston, Thrumpton Castle, Middle Fritham und Nether Addlethorpe. Dort trifft sie Priscilla Molesworth, die mit Lord Molesworth-Houghton noch nachts von Middle Fritham nach North Cothelstone Hall fahren wollte... 

Loriot


    
UND? weißt Du noch worum es ging??...hihihi​


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

Hahaha! Wie geil, aphrodite! :thumbup: 
Echt cooler Text!!!


----------



## mark lutz (7 Aug. 2007)

der text ist sehr cool wenn man langsam liest und das hirn arbeiten lässt klappt das danke dir für deine mühe


----------



## sascha (30 Okt. 2007)

nicht schlecht!! was soll die deutsche rechtschreibung, so versteht doch auch jeder, was gemeint ist, oder?


----------



## Antibus (6 Dez. 2007)

Jep,war bekannt.. aber dennoch sehr faszinierent.


----------



## Fuchs374 (10 Dez. 2007)

hö
ich kann's kaum glauben dass das wirklich funktioniert
lol


----------



## peter-klein (10 Dez. 2007)

richtig lustig hätte echt nicht gedacht das das so einfach zu lesen ist :thumbup:


----------



## G!zMo (21 Dez. 2007)

is ja mal richtig geil


----------



## strike300 (10 Apr. 2008)

ich bin acuh übsacreht, wir baurhcen kien wötreucbh mher.


----------



## maierchen (12 Apr. 2008)

Aber sowas von Genial!l thx!


----------



## maierchen (12 Apr. 2008)

@icks-tina

Um einen liegengelassennen schlips,den rest les ich morgen und übermorgen!
dann müßte es Klappen!


----------



## smalldog (23 Aug. 2008)

Danke für die Info! Man lernt halt nie aus im Leben


----------



## Dunderslag (29 Okt. 2008)

Oh.


----------



## Balu123 (31 Okt. 2008)

abh hci staf tni eslesn önnenk


----------



## Donnie300 (15 Jan. 2010)

Äußerst geil^^


----------

